# 2011 335d Transmission failure at 95k



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

The first 4 years of ownership was wonderful. The last year and a half has been disastrous! It's almost as if the car was pre-programmed to self destruct after a set number of years/miles. In addition to two nox sensors, the DEF tank sensor, injector #3, numerous codes (too many to list), the tranny is now failing.

At freeway speeds, under very moderate acceleration, the tranny downshifts, kicks down 3 or 4 gears, revs above 4k and then goes into neutral leaving you at the mercy of traffic behind you. Transmission malfunction message on the screen, no ability to maintain speed (very dangerous) as the car will not shift out of neutral. After coasting to a stop, turning off the motor and restarting, everything returns to normal, until the next moderate acceleration attempt at freeway speeds. This does not happen driving around town, only at freeway speeds, while in 6 gear at relatively low RPMs.

Codes indicate clutch slippage and the stealership prescribes a new tranny for $10-12k. Yeah right! the car, due to its horrendous reliability and cost of maintenance is only worth 12-13 at best.

I've researched this issue but havent found a similar situation. Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated. I have owned BMWs for the better part of 4 decades and they have been awesome, until this one.....


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

well firsts, if you paid to replace the NOX sensors, then file a claim http://bmw-rp.com/production/isg/bmw/reimbursement_bmw_portal.nsf or if you had the dealership do and you paid the dealership do if not under warranty, then they can file claim/reimburse you for the NOX sensors since there is a 10hyr/120k mile ELW on those.

Second, you can always go to a transmission specialist or indy and get a second opinion, but if the transmission is shot, it is shot. At that point, if you aren't willing to pay $10k-$12k (although what is for rebuilt, although I think dealership would still use a rebuilt one, rebuilt might be cheaper), donate the vehicle and move on.

Logic of $10k-$12k if car is only worth $12k-$13k at best. Well, buying a new used or new vehicle for $30k or more, is spending $20k more, so is $10k or $20k cheaper then? The illogic of buying a new car just because of an expensive repair on an old car is lost any most people.


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Read this article, says don't drive it bc it causes further damage, suspects mechatronic adapter seal

http://www.bmwlogicseven.com/?p=3738


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

To me, it looks like you bought the car new, replaced typical parts, did not preemptively maintain the AT and now it is failing. Were the ***8220;numerous codes too many to list***8221; pursued and corrected?

But for the apparent serverity of the failure, sounds like a typical middle aged BMW.

Does Bay Area mean Stevens Creek BMW?


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

acoste said:


> Read this article, says don't drive it bc it causes further damage, suspects mechatronic adapter seal
> 
> http://www.bmwlogicseven.com/?p=3738


this is an excellent article! thanks for the link.

AS far as maintenance, the car was maintained at the dealer and none of that included any tranny work. all codes were related to nox sensors, DEF sensor, MAK sensor and the transmission. All of which were attended to immediately. The fact that the tranny requires maintenance is new to me. I have never had a vehicle that requires tranny maintenance other than fluid changes and the occasional manual clutch replacement. live and learn...


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good transmission shop in the SF Bay area for ur cars with ZF transmissions?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I kept my MT VW TDI for 13 years. At about 10 years I caught myself beating the synchros occasionally. I mentioned to my guru and he changed the gear lube and the transmission was like new. The Dual Mass Flywheel was changed at that time also. The OE DMF was broken garbage when it came out.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

SteveCA said:


> this is an excellent article! thanks for the link.
> 
> AS far as maintenance, the car was maintained at the dealer and none of that included any tranny work. all codes were related to nox sensors, DEF sensor, MAK sensor and the transmission. All of which were attended to immediately. *The fact that the tranny requires maintenance is new to me. I have never had a vehicle that requires tranny maintenance other than fluid changes* and the occasional manual clutch replacement. live and learn...


Fluid and filter changes are exactly what transmission maintenance consists of. BMW says it's lifetime fluid, ZF who is the manufacturer of the transmission recommends fluid and filter changes in the 50-75k miles range. I'm going with the ZF recommendation for my auto box.



SteveCA said:


> Does anyone know of a good transmission shop in the SF Bay area for ur cars with ZF transmissions?


No, but I know of a great independent in the Berkeley area: Bavarian Professionals. Might be far for you to get to if Stevens Creek is your dealership. Incidentally, Michael, one of the owners and head tech there has (had) an X5 diesel for his wife. He knows a thing or two about that engine. I moved north to Healdsburg a little over a year ago, and I have not found anyone I trust as much. When the time comes that I have a big problem I'll be driving down to Berkeley for service.


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

UPDATE; I spoke with Peter Schmid, a ZF tranny shop in Burlingame today and decided to rebuild my transmission. Apparently, the expected life of our tranny's is around 130k miles, so he was not surprised with my problem at 97k. He did say that I could drive it and get more life out of the tranny by shifting it manually. My wife was not in favor of that so its off to the shop. I will be about 5 clams lighter when it is done later this week lol...


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

130k miles? If not maintained and in stop / go traffic every day who knows? 
That transmission is also used on the E63/4, and it’s a robust unit. I can’t recall a ZF6 trans failure in nearly ten years on that forum and some of the cars have twice your mileage. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

SteveCA said:


> UPDATE; I spoke with Peter Schmid, a ZF tranny shop in Burlingame today and decided to rebuild my transmission. Apparently, the expected life of our tranny's is around 130k miles, so he was not surprised with my problem at 97k. He did say that I could drive it and get more life out of the tranny by shifting it manually. My wife was not in favor of that so its off to the shop. I will be about 5 clams lighter when it is done later this week lol...


Expected lifetime is 130k? Give me a break man. I saw these cars with well over 300k on same tranny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

edycol said:


> Expected lifetime is 130k? Give me a break man. I saw these cars with well over 300k on same tranny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree! 130k is complete BS. Mine only has 97k but its a gonner...


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

SteveCA said:


> I agree! 130k is complete BS. Mine only has 97k but its a gonner...


Not unheard of when it comes to all cars equipped with automatic transmission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awenthol (Sep 20, 2017)

TL;DR I've never done transmission services and now my trans is failed and it's not my fault.

Engine oil and filter have to be replaced
Coolant has to be replaced
Trans fluid and filter have to be replaced
P/S should be replaced
Brake fluid has to be replaced
Brake lines have to be replaced
Rear diff fluid has to be replaced
Fuel filter has to be replaced
Air filter has to be replaced 

This is how these things work.... There is no such thing as "lifetime" anything


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Stealership $$$$. Many independent transmission specialist you can go to. That tranny isn't specific to our D's.


----------



## lawlknight (Sep 13, 2016)

awenthol said:


> TL;DR I've never done transmission services and now my trans is failed and it's not my fault.
> 
> Engine oil and filter have to be replaced
> Coolant has to be replaced
> ...


It is "lifetime" if the life of your transmission ends before you change the fluid. BMW wants their buyers to believe it lasts forever. I know better than that so I had mine serviced right after I bought it because it had around 92,000 miles on it. I had to take it to an independent shop because the BMW dealership here in Las Vegas would not do a transmission service when I requested. If you buy a brand new BMW and always have it serviced at the dealership, how would you know to do it? I assume there are quite a few people don't, so you can't really blame him for a failed transmission if the cause was indeed not servicing it.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I know of 2 E90 M57 enthusiasts who are also professional mechanics. Both have rebuilt the ZF hp26 transmission. The input bushing takes a beating they explained. One no longer owns his E90 335d and preferes to work on big semi C15 (that's 15L cummins engine) rigs. Other is Matt Whitbread in Gaylord, Michigan. My guess would be more like $3 grand.

I changed my fluid and filter very early and plan to keep a 50,000 mile interval from here on out. Fluid is cheap in comparison to cost of a rebuilt transmission. Parts can be had at thectsc.com. The kit with pan, fluid, etc is the best deal.


----------



## kozlio (Mar 14, 2018)

20201004_201320.mp4







drive.google.com













20201004_202235.mp4







drive.google.com





This is my tranny after emissions delete and tune 2 days ago. Tranny and diffs were serviced 60k kms ago (40k miles). Had zero problems before this job. Any advice?


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Ouch -- sort of the opposite of a CVT. Hard to imagine how a tune/deletes would cause this behavior.


----------



## kozlio (Mar 14, 2018)

Likely e-clutch wear that the added torque of tune uncovered... Got some more info here. Cant recall if allowed to crosslink to other forums, but info is useful









E-clutch wear?


E-clutch wear?



www.e90post.com


----------



## Ti317 (May 15, 2015)

awenthol said:


> TL;DR I've never done transmission services and now my trans is failed and it's not my fault.
> 
> Engine oil and filter have to be replaced
> Coolant has to be replaced
> ...


I tried to get my dealership to do a fluid change at 50,000 miles and they refused. Called BMW NA and they stood by the dealership. I had an extended warranty to 100k and BMW told me if anyone serviced the tranny, it would void the warranty. 
i timed out on the warranty and the car has 85,000 on it. I’m going to have an indy shop do a drain and fill. No flush. That is apparently what kills them.


----------

